# Groomer Has It season 2



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Groomer Has It season 2 starts tonight on the Animal Planet at 8 PM Central. If you like "reality" TV, you might like it if you missed it last season. :drama:

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up! I know there are other threads already about the show!

Beverly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh thanks for the reminder.
I love the makeovers.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've got my dvr set to record it tonight. I love to watch the dogs being groomed and especially the makeovers.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

For us on Pacific time they've been showing last years re-runs at 6, 7, and 8 and will do the new seasons show at 9:00! I've been watching last years shows to get in the mood lol! I'm looking forward to seeing what the new season has in store! I would love to see a puppy cut on Lhasa, Tzu, or Havanese done and would really love to see them groom a Chinese Crested! Hopefully to pick up some tips!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have watched it twice now back to back. There is a lady I already hope gets voted out!ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah me too! She's really annoying!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I Tivo'd it, I only saw a little of the last season, I get annoyed by all the gossipy parts, I just want to see the dogs and their techniques. Same way with Project Runway, too much of the personal stuff and not enough about the clothes and their design process. But I'm a different kind of audience, I guess.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I know who you want voted out too-black haired boa wearing gal.
Even my nine year old commented on how annoying she was.

I really feel for those standard poodles they "vandalized". Those dogs must have been wanting to hide under a rock after what was done with them. The only dog who came out decently was the tribute dog with the awareness ribbons.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope I find someone to like as much as I did Artist last year.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What was the owners of those poor poodles thinking? I would have a fit If they did that to my dog.

Pay must have been good.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually did think that "Kristen" the big mouth boa wearing woman should of been the one to go home. I couldn't believe how she just spouted orders and did nothing herself. What a lazy chick....."all blow,no go" as we say here!

I actually expected nicer standard poodle creative trims. I personally thought all of them were ugly and I didn't think any of them were actually creative. Why didn't these people "get" the challenge?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The chick with the boa must have been getting on everyones nerves!

I wish they would have shown the brushing technique that caused the burn and irritation, or the brush that caused it or how to avoid it, something helpful like that.

The tip about using cornstarch or baby powder in a mat might prove useful though, I'll try that sometime in the future.

I was disappointed in all the designs and it sounded like no ones actual work was impressive to the judges. Of all the designs I did like the tribute one the best, with the balloons on the hips, but after seeing the "camel", nothing looked even a little bit interesting.

They have to include all the drama to make it a reality show, but I wish they would have all the actual grooming online so you could watch that too.

Beverly


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I just watched it on the Tivo, fast forwarded through most of the whining (not the dogs' whining, either!). Those poor poodles. And there sure is a lot of crying!  I gotta think they pick some eccentric, irritating people over more "normal" , more talented groomers.


----------

